# Best Queen Rearing Book ?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are a bunch of excellent queen rearing books here for free:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Michael, Those are pretty kewl, slipped them into my favorites.
I just finished 50 years among the Bees by C.C. Miller tons of ways to make nucs and splits and queens.

I've been collecting bee books for about 4 years, I numbered my books and have them free for our bee club members to check out. Last meeting 3 different people asked about queen breeding books so I thought I would pick up a couple. I've got 28 different titles so far, they all come back so thats good.

I've noticed on amazon and ebay there really aren't any cheap queen books so I didn't want to pick up any lame ones.

I have several Starting right with bees and First lessons in beekeeping, they are great for people thinking about beekeeping, just a quick overveiw of everything.

Enought of that, So still looking for input on Breeding Books


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of these you'll have to find used.

I also have and like:

Queen Rearing by L.E. Snelgrove
Practical Queen-Rearing by Frank C. Pellet
Practical Queen-Rearing by Charlse & Pauline Dublon (seems like this one came from Brushy Mt.)
Rearing Queen Honey Bees by Roger A. Morse (from Wicwas press)
Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding by Laidlaw & Page (seems like that one came from Brushy Mt. as well)


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks I'll order a couple of them today


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

BGhoney said:


> I want to buy a Queen Book, hopefully only 1 or 2. I've got the jenter style queen starter box and frame( moveable cell caps ).
> 
> Then I plan on moving it into my cloake board set up .
> 
> Does anyone know of a good book to address this method or parts of it. Not leaning heavy toward queen genetics, but some wouldn't kill me.


Michael listed a bunch of books and among them was:
Practical Queen Rearing by Charles & Pauline Dublon, which is the only one that I have that covers the Jenter method (page 59 ->). Was $15.95 in 2006 Brushy Mountain Catalog. 
The older books, though, that Michael linked to this thread http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm
are a joy to read. I have read Henry Alley's book and Gilbert Doolittle's book and learned a bunch about beekeeping in the process. I really cannot overstate how wonderful these old books are to read. The Laidlaw & Page book gets into the genetics.


----------



## Cold Bees (May 18, 2007)

*More free electronic bee breeding books*

I just found this via Google:

http://www.digitalbookindex.com/_search/search010agriculturebeekeepinga.asp


----------

